# Great use for scrap wood



## jmc0319 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a small piece of purple heart that has been sitting around my shop for well over a year. I got sick of looking at it so I decided to at with it. I out my dado blade in my table saw and came up with this trivet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2014)

That's neat! What is it going to be used for?


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Chris. Just a hot plate 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2014)

That's what I thought.

Is the wood naturally that color or is it stained?


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 18, 2014)

That is the natural color. I only lightly sanded it. No stain or finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 18, 2014)

That is the natural color. I only lightly sanded it. No stain or finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

Today I have learned something.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peltogyne
and
"Gyne is the primary reproductive female caste of social insects "


----------



## PolyBatman (May 27, 2014)

Very cool, I have never seen natural wood that color and I also learned something today. Man, I wouldn't mind using some wood like that for a gun stock, or knife handle.


----------

